
Maven Repo Has Invalid Cert, Breaks Downloads - akras14
Just go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;repo1.maven.org to see the error or try to compile anything.<p>Does anyone know the right person to ping about this?
======
akras14
Looks like they are on it:
[https://issues.sonatype.org/browse/MVNCENTRAL-2870](https://issues.sonatype.org/browse/MVNCENTRAL-2870)

------
akras14
Clickable link: [https://repo1.maven.org](https://repo1.maven.org)

